# "Buffet Restaurant" in Kissimmee?



## cheter (Dec 23, 2006)

I have a silly question, I live in St. Cloud just south of Kissimmee and I'm looking for a buffet style restaurant for Christmas.  I received a free turkey from where I work, but I don't want to cook.  If I can't find a restaurant we will just have subs.  Sounds lazy, but sounds good to me.  I work in a large retail store in a very popular mall, and I'm exhausted.  Only one more day!  I located a place on line that I never heard of.  It's name is Las Vegas Buffet, Inc.,  has anyone ever heard of it, or ate there before.  Thanks for your replies.
And Merry Christmas to All!


----------



## spiceycat (Dec 24, 2006)

they have all the chains - Denny's, Golden Coral, Pondarus, etc.

now I don't think this is a buffett - but Chevy's has a sign saying they will be open for Christmas.


----------



## Stu (Dec 24, 2006)

I googled for you and here is the link:

http://www.google.com/maps?hl=en&lr...fet&near=Kissimmee,+FL&sa=X&oi=local&ct=title

My resort is in Lake Buena Vista.  Every so often I go on Apopka-Vineland Road for the breakfast buffet at Sizzler and the lunch or dinner buffet at the New York Chinese Buffet Restaurant (which has Chinese and American dishes to choose from).

You'll have to call each restaurant to see which will be open on Xmas.  But in a resort area, more restaurants tend to be open for the sake of the many vacationers.  Chinese restaurants are almost always open on Xmas, so that's where we usually eat out on Xmas.

Good luck and good eating!
Stu Schwartz


----------



## Vodo (Dec 24, 2006)

Of the usual suspects, Golden Corral is the best.  You could also get a dinner to go from Publix - just heat and eat.  If Cracker Barrel is open, it might be a good choice, although it's not a buffet.


----------



## mishugana (Dec 24, 2006)

cheter said:
			
		

> I have a silly question, I live in St. Cloud just south of Kissimmee and I'm looking for a buffet style restaurant for Christmas.  I received a free turkey from where I work, but I don't want to cook.  If I can't find a restaurant we will just have subs.  Sounds lazy, but sounds good to me.  I work in a large retail store in a very popular mall, and I'm exhausted.  Only one more day!  I located a place on line that I never heard of.  It's name is Las Vegas Buffet, Inc.,  has anyone ever heard of it, or ate there before.  Thanks for your replies.
> And Merry Christmas to All!


 i ate there 3 times a few weeks ago 2 breakfast's 1 lunch very good


----------



## Timeshare Von (Dec 24, 2006)

I've got to believe that the restaurants at the Disney Resort would have something nice for a Christmas buffet . . . nicer than the Golden Corral or Ponderosa.


----------



## cheter (Dec 24, 2006)

*Decided to Cook*

Thanks to all for giving me choices on where do dine.  I don't want to head down to Disney-much too crowded this time of year.  I don't care for Golden Coral.  Some of the hotel restaurants on I-Drive are too pricey.  We had planned to eat at "East Lake Fish Camp".  It's a modest restaurant, which has out of the world buffets!  But they are closed.   So I gave it much thought, and decided to cook a Pork Roast, easy and good, mashed potatoes, and green bean casserole.
Merry Christmas & Happy Holidays


----------



## donnaval (Dec 25, 2006)

I'm glad to see Las Vegas Buffet is still open!  We went there a couple of times several years ago and really enjoyed it--and one of our group is a very picky and critical eater.  Next trip to Kissimmee, we will be sure to visit that restaurant again.


----------



## frenchieinme (Dec 25, 2006)

*Where is it located?*



			
				donnaval said:
			
		

> I'm glad to see Las Vegas Buffet is still open!  We went there a couple of times several years ago and really enjoyed it--and one of our group is a very picky and critical eater.  Next trip to Kissimmee, we will be sure to visit that restaurant again.



Where is the Las Vegas Rest located anyways?  If anybody knows, join in.  Is there only 1 or more than 1 in the Orlando/Kissimmee area?

frenchieinme


----------



## cheter (Dec 25, 2006)

*Location*

When I pulled it up, somewhere near "Old-Town", across or near "Wild Bills".
Well, since I decided to cook we won't be going there, but I'm definately going to try it.


----------



## mishugana (Dec 25, 2006)

frenchieinme said:


> Where is the Las Vegas Rest located anyways?  If anybody knows, join in.  Is there only 1 or more than 1 in the Orlando/Kissimmee area?
> 
> frenchieinme



its on 192 near poinciana ne of ff cypress palms


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Dec 25, 2006)

Frenchie,

If you click on the link Stu provided earlier in this thread and look at the Buffet Restaurant List in the Left Column, you will see that the Las Vegas Buffet Restuaurant is the Letter "G' tab on the map.  The listing also has the specific address and phone number.


Richard


----------



## Dori (Dec 25, 2006)

Merry Christmas!  Cheter, where is East Lake Fish Camp?  We will be in Orlando in February for 3 weeks, and that sounds like a nice break from cooking!  TIA.

Dori


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Dec 25, 2006)

Dori,

I'm not Cheter but here's the info you requested
East Lake Fish Camp, 3705 Big Bass Rd, Kissimmee, FL Phone: (407) 348-2040 



Richard


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 26, 2006)

Stu, thanks for the restaurant information.  We will be at CYP the last week in Jan 07.


----------



## Stu (Dec 26, 2006)

Dear Pedro47, Try to get in a little early as the Clubhouse lobby remodelling may not be finished when you arrive.  Check-in & guest services will be relocated to the game room until they are done.  I won't be visiting CPR again until the middle of March 2007 for the Annual Owners meeting when the Clubhouse and the new M/L/S bldg will be finished.  Best regards, Stu


----------



## Dori (Dec 26, 2006)

Thanks Richard. Is the menu varied or do they have primarily fish dishes?  TIA

Dori


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Dec 26, 2006)

Hi Dori,

They have other items on the menu besides fish too - chicken, hamburgers
etc - so they can satisfy non-fish lovers too.


Richard


----------



## cheter (Dec 26, 2006)

*East Lake Fish Camp*

Friday night is their meat buffet, (never been), but Saturday night is their Seafood Buffet, approx. 4-8pm.  The last time I was there, a seafood gumbo, scalloped potatoes, rice, vegtable dish, peel & eat shrimp, fried shrimp, fried catfish, a couple different type of baked fishes, crawfish, mussels, salad bar, and a huge dessert bar.  I'm sure there was more, delicious.   The vegetables & fish are fresh.  The price about $12-15, I forget.  It's not a fancy place, remember it's a fish camp.  They also have pool tables.  They have bait, etc., and probably rent out fishing boats, & equiptment.  Enjoy!


----------



## donnaval (Dec 27, 2006)

Thanks for the info about the East Lake Fish Camp--sounds exactly like the kind of place my DH would love for the seafood buffet.  Question:  Do you think it's worth driving about an hour to get there?  We'll be at Ron Jon Cape Caribe at Cocoa Beach, and mapquest is saying 57 minutes to the fish camp.  Alternatively--what would be something "different" to do in Kissimmee?  We've always been in the area for Disney only.  If we could combine an activity in Kissimmee with the buffet, DH will be in heaven.


----------



## cheter (Dec 28, 2006)

Donnaval:
There is nothing interesting close by, sorry.  There are subdivisions & grocery stores nearby, the airport is about 15 minutes away.  It's no where near Disney.  It's just a fish camp with a "laid-back" restaurant that serves good food.


----------



## donnaval (Feb 4, 2007)

cheter--thanks so much for the recommendation of the East Lake Fish Camp!  We loved the Saturday seafood buffet.  The cost was a very modest $12.95 and we gorged on some of the very best clam chowder I have ever eaten.  They also had a nice salad bar, peel-and-eat shrimp, fried shrimp and a whole bunch of other stuff, including that dessert selection you mentioned.  We will definitely go back again when we are in the area.


----------



## 14th Med.Det (Feb 4, 2007)

Thanks for Bumping this up again. We will be in Orlando the first week in March,and I had forgot about the Fish Camp. Sounds Great!  Al


----------



## bward (Feb 4, 2007)

*Las Vegas Buffet?? You kidding?*

I meant to reply to this back in December. 

We visited the Las Vegas Buffet in 2004, and it was terrible! I'm not saying this to be contrarian.  

The food was awful, the place was filthy. And, of course, you pay before you go inside. We were new to this, so it didn't occur to us to walk inside and take a peek first. 

It was so bad, my kids took one look at the soft serve ice cream dispenser, and passed! These are kids who will eat anything that is a) ice cream and b) chocolate. In other words, they are not picky. 

For a family of four, we paid more than 50 bucks for our meal. Which was more than we paid at the vastly superior Bahama Breeze, which is not a buffet.

We only tried Las Vegas Buffet because the Unofficial Guide to WDW rated it highly. I couldn't believe how far off the mark they were with this one.

Maybe we caught LV Buffet on a bad week, but I, for one, will never go back.

bward


----------

